# Little Miami River Fishin



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Anyone catching anything? seeing any snakes? I havent seen many LMR posts on here lately. I myself havent fished it yet this year, but use to go at least once a week.
I used to like to walk up down the banks hitting different spots until the snakes ruined it for me. I HATE EM! call me a baby, but they scare me. I cant get comfortable fishing when Im waitin for one to crawl over my shoe! Anyway hows everyone doin thats been fishing the LMR?


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have been fishing the lower half of the LMR of EF (south of Batavia). Wading is my way as well. I am in the same boat as well. I HATE snakes!!!! I saw a 6" one a couple weeks ago......just a baby. Other than that, I havent seen them. My handy dandy polarized glasses help me when I'm frantically looking down for them!!

Waters have been busy since the rains have stopped. LM, SM, Rock Bass, and all Panfish are very active.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

The middle section of the river (closest to my house BTW) is full of giant venemous constricting snakes. I'm pretty sure no one should ever fish there. I've also heard that seventeen foot pythons have eaten all the previously abundant smallmouths so theres really no point in fishing there anyways. Slightly changing the subject, isn't it amazing how the floods of this spring have changed the river? Lots of rock bars where there wasn't, trees washed away, holes rearranged.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm with ya....them snakes are mammoth in that middle section, had a crock almost take my leg as well....I would stay out of there....


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Yeah I hear ya...The floods 'moved' things around a bit. Snakes are probably gone from the 'middle' section and washed down to the lower section. I'll get em!


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Well, after watchin Zona's fishing show yesterday morning, I got an itchin to hit the LMR. Caught 2 dink smallmouth in about 2 hours fishing. I forgot how hard those little river fish fight! Felt like I had at least a 2 lbr both times. 
Water looked good, river not high-looked great. I was surprised I didnt see many canoers. Guess the rain forcast scared them off the river. Anyway, it was nice to finally hit the LMR for a few hours. AND....NO SNAKES!


----------



## BassnPanfish (Jan 17, 2011)

LMRsmallmouth said:


> I'm with ya....them snakes are mammoth in that middle section, had a crock almost take my leg as well....I would stay out of there....


By crock do you mean a gator? I didnt think Gators or Crocodiles could live in the little miami....


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

BassnPanfish said:


> By crock do you mean a gator? I didnt think Gators or Crocodiles could live in the little miami....


LOLZ niccccce


----------



## Big James (Mar 30, 2011)

oldstinkyguy said:


> The middle section of the river (closest to my house BTW) is full of giant venemous constricting snakes. I'm pretty sure no one should ever fish there. I've also heard that seventeen foot pythons have eaten all the previously abundant smallmouths so theres really no point in fishing there anyways. Slightly changing the subject, isn't it amazing how the floods of this spring have changed the river? Lots of rock bars where there wasn't, trees washed away, holes rearranged.


Man that sounds cool. I would never have fished that part of the river but after your report, the chance to see giant constricting snakes cannot be passed up. ;-) 


Relax! It's just fishing.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

BassnPanfish said:


> By crock do you mean a gator? I didnt think Gators or Crocodiles could live in the little miami....


Personally, I think a good bit of this thread is a crock!


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

I think it's spelled crocgr a cross between you know what . Mouth that can crush bone and tail like a muskie Saw a picture of one caught under the 3c bridge when I was much younger on the way to Sunrise lake with my grandparent's . Anybody even go to that lake ? Was the way lake's should be best lake I have ever been to . Part of this is true can you guess which ?


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

An old photo taken under the bridge in Fosters.

A photo and it's on the internet, It's got to be true right?


----------

